# Pimp my 7????



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:

These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.

*Why, oh why* would someone drop some *serious* "dead presidents" on a 7-Series only to treat it like (No Offense Is Intended To A Good Car Here) a _Honda Civic????_

I just don't get it; maybe my being a *1958* baby has something to do with it???

And, these Pimp 7's are driven by relatively *young* guys, too!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> I just don't get it; maybe my being a *1958* baby has something to do with it???


Yes, I think that would be it. ('59 model myself).


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my. I take it those are not big orange disk brakes? :eeps:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Why would anyone paint an e65 in orange? that looks like total crap:tsk:

Money can you buy an expensive car but it can't buy you taste


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't get it either... personally I think those look hideous when blinged out. But whatever turns them on...  :tsk:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Mickey M car... oh my god... Looks like a promo car for the Dutch National Team...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I don't get it either... personally I think those look hideous when blinged out. But whatever turns them on...  :tsk:


Actually, I think the e65 begs to be "blinged out". Its already kind of "bling bling" from the factory, and it sort of begs for this kind of treatment. Its the German version of a 70s Cadillac w/ a Rolls grille. I think Bangle and co would be proud.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

salvaged? :dunno:


----------



## TSAGG (Oct 11, 2004)

I think the seven looks great with big 20's on it but thats about it. something classy and maybe some tint. that's all i'd ever do to it. Terrell Owens of the Eagles lives by me and thats what he did to his...just big wheels and tint. :bigpimp: looks good.

And YES, I'm sick of seeing 19-25 y/o 'kids' driving M3's and Range Rovers and anything else I can't afford!  Just remember, anyone can overextend themselves and buy a car they really can't afford. I'll bet if you had enough time to track some of these young guys you'd see it's not long before the car is being towed away by a repo truck! :rofl: :beerchug:



HW said:


> salvaged? :dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm a 1956 baby so I don't get it. I mean if you want to do that to your car ok, but damn it looks like crap to me.

The perfect 7 for me would be an E38 740, cosmos black, sport package with the shadowline trim, sport seats, 18" M-parallels. I don't need all the dark tint either (illegal on the front windows in NH anyway). 

Stylin' :bigpimp:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

TSAGG said:


> I think the seven looks great with big 20's on it but thats about it. something classy and maybe some tint. that's all i'd ever do to it. Terrell Owens of the Eagles lives by me and thats what he did to his...just big wheels and tint. :bigpimp: looks good.
> 
> And YES, I'm sick of seeing 19-25 y/o 'kids' driving M3's and Range Rovers and anything else I can't afford!  Just remember, anyone can overextend themselves and buy a car they really can't afford. I'll bet if you had enough time to track some of these young guys you'd see it's not long before the car is being towed away by a repo truck! :rofl: :beerchug:


Greetings, TSAGG!

Yep, I agree that the 7 looks way better with 20-22" rims (it's a *big* car; it needs *big* rims! :thumbup: ). I also agree that larger rims are the first and last thing one should do (outwardly) to a Seven!

BTW, I spent many an hour waiting for SEPTA buses, trolleys, Subway-Surface Cars and the like; I was born in Philadelphia and lived there until I was 26....I graduated from Temple in 1979, and my first job was at Conrail (which, alas, is no more).


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Mathew said:


>


*Sacrilege, pure sacrilege!* If I were captured by an enemy, they could use this picture to *torture* me! :yikes: :tsk:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Mathew said:


>


Call me :loco: or just :tsk: at me, but I kind of like it... Then again, I've always been partial to wild and / or flamboyant colors and things... Many of my friends question my leanings ( :freakdanc ) because of my "style"... I just can't help it! :banghead:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

car_for_mom said:


> Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


How quickly would those brakes fade?

-Mark


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

That's interesting... I never noticed this before but the E65 and E46 Coupes share the same outside mirror housings! Hrmm.... :eeps:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

doeboy said:


> That's interesting... I never noticed this before but the E65 and E46 Coupes share the same outside mirror housings! Hrmm.... :eeps:


 Wow, I've never noticed that. And I've pretty much washed both of those weekly for the past two years.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Put an "01" on the doors and a Confederate Flag on the roof...and Voila!!


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

Those rims are the worst thing about that car. I could deal with the color if I absolutely HAD to. I'm sure I'd be the only one with it.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Mathew said:


>


*OH THE HUMANITY!!! Aaaaggghhh!!!!*


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Put an "01" on the doors and a Confederate Flag on the roof...and Voila!!


and weld the doors shut :dunno:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

HW said:


> and weld the doors shut :dunno:


I can see it now... Bo Duke hits the "Express Window Down" function on his key remote as they run up to the car, and they slip in through the windows...

Unfortunately, Boss Hogg catches them, because by the time they wait for the "Acceptance" screen and I-Drive to boot up, Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane has them in irons... :lmao:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Salvator said:


> I can see it now... Bo Duke hits the "Express Window Down" function on his key remote as they run up to the car, and they slip in through the windows...
> 
> Unfortunately, Boss Hogg catches them, because by the time they wait for the "Acceptance" screen and I-Drive to boot up, Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane has them in irons... :lmao:


 :rofl:


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


 from what i hear, due to all the problems on the first year 7 series, you can pick up a 7 for somewhere in the range of 30k-35k?

could account for younger guys driving these bling-mobiles...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Ridiculous chrome spinners are one thing, but personally, I don't think this looks half bad:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

car_for_mom said:


> Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Geez... :tsk: I'm 1970 baby myself and I find this repulsive. Exactly how young does one have to be to 'appreciate' this style?


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Not quite sure why, but lately on the streets of The Land Of Bovine Living Also Known As Chino Hills, I've been seeing *lots* of pimped-out :bigpimp: :bling: 745 and 760 Bimmers! :yikes: :tsk:
> 
> These cars have 22" chrome or black rims, chrome exhausts, spinners, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Probably drug dealers ?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

wookiehoth said:


> Probably drug dealers ?


Or people that wanna roll like their favorite rap stars. :dunno:

Don't many buy these things used because they lose so much value?

I was listening to MTV when they were actually playing music videos recently and there was some song where one rapper was like "I like to roll in my seven fourty-fizzaive..." and they showed that car through the rest of the video I think it was.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Or people that wanna roll like their favorite rap stars. :dunno:
> 
> Don't many buy these things used because they lose so much value?
> 
> I was listening to MTV when they were actually playing music videos recently and there was some song where one rapper was like "I like to roll in my seven fourty-fizzaive..." and they showed that car through the rest of the video I think it was.


I thought they're known as "quater to eights" or just "quaters" now. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

robg said:


> I thought they're known as "quater to eights" or just "quaters" now. :rofl:


That's probably right too.... my example was just one particular song I heard... I guess it worked with the rhyme better in this song's case...


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

*im young and in a seven and no repo truck at my door*



TSAGG said:


> I think the seven looks great with big 20's on it but thats about it. something classy and maybe some tint. that's all i'd ever do to it. Terrell Owens of the Eagles lives by me and thats what he did to his...just big wheels and tint. :bigpimp: looks good.
> 
> And YES, I'm sick of seeing 19-25 y/o 'kids' driving M3's and Range Rovers and anything else I can't afford!  Just remember, anyone can overextend themselves and buy a car they really can't afford. I'll bet if you had enough time to track some of these young guys you'd see it's not long before the car is being towed away by a repo truck! :rofl: :beerchug:


im 21 yrs old dont hate cuz at my age you couldnt afford what i have for that matter you probably cant afford it now but thats not the point to custumize your 7 is up to you i have mine on 22" avus and soon a full ac body kit so again dont hate appriciate :thumbup: and oh yeah no repo truck here i paid for it in cash


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

pimpass745li said:


> im 21 yrs old dont hate cuz at my age you couldnt afford what i have for that matter you probably cant afford it now but thats not the point to custumize your 7 is up to you i have mine on 22" avus and soon a full ac body kit so again dont hate appriciate :thumbup: and oh yeah no repo truck here i paid for it in cash


Wow, and your age shows with your inability to create a sentence. I personally like 7's and 5's with slightly bigger wheels, but save the body kits and stickers for the Civics. So tell us who really paid for the car. Did Mom and Dad give it to you? Did it come from illegal pharmaceutical proceeds? Or did you cut lawns since you were 12 and you just saved up enough money?

TSAGG, over in Moorestown huh?


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

^
Cars win over education everytime. 
22"s + chrome + boomin' stereo + body kits + lowered to dragging on the ground = needs attention


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

*sponcer by mom and dad*



beam3 said:


> Wow, and your age shows with your inability to create a sentence. I personally like 7's and 5's with slightly bigger wheels, but save the body kits and stickers for the Civics. So tell us who really paid for the car. Did Mom and Dad give it to you? Did it come from illegal pharmaceutical proceeds? Or did you cut lawns since you were 12 and you just saved up enough money?
> 
> TSAGG, over in Moorestown huh?


no stickers here nice classy wheels and body kit but i guess u dont live in miami and dont know the amount of paid people here . guess where ever your from you cut the grass and thats how you bought your 3 seriesundefined :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Gabe said:


> Ridiculous chrome spinners are one thing, but personally, I don't think this looks half bad:


not a big fan of the black wheels on a black car.


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

pimpass745li said:


> no stickers here nice classy wheels and body kit but i guess u dont live in miami and dont know the amount of paid people here . guess where ever your from you cut the grass and thats how you bought your 3 seriesundefined :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


I'm sure Electronics Engineers in NJ don't make as much as a Florida drug dealer. You should change your name here from pimpass745li to PUNKASS745li. You'll get pinched sooner or later.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

pimpass745li said:


> im 21 yrs old dont hate cuz at my age you couldnt afford what i have for that matter you probably cant afford it now but thats not the point to custumize your 7 is up to you i have mine on 22" avus and soon a full ac body kit so again dont hate appriciate :thumbup: and oh yeah no repo truck here i paid for it in cash


Hey, I agree that "to each his own" what we like in our taste in cars is completely subjective, and to use just one more cliche to sum it up "beauty is in the eye of the beholder." It's your car do what you want to it and don't care about what other people think. 

And good for you if you can pay cash for an $80K car at 21. You're abolutely right, a brand new 745li was definitely out of my price range when I was buying my Bimmer a year ago. And when I was 21... fugedaboutit.. I was driving a '77 VW! Although you must admit "you probably cant (sic) afford it" is a pretty silly statement to make in forum where most everyone has a similar car than you... (I'm just visiting the rich neighborhood from the e46 forum!) I would wager that a lot of members in here could buy and sell you like carton of milk.

So inquiring minds want to know, what line of work are you in? Unless you're like a celebrity teen rock star or something trying to keep your identity a secret, really I'd like to know how you do it! Just how do all you young folks with huge bank rolls in MIAMI get "paid?"

--J.


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

*the man behind the money*

if you all what to know what i do for a living i will tell you so that the haters can stop calling me a "drug lord" at the age of 18 my dad and i started a yacht service company it has done very well since and i have also being going to school since that age to be a realty broker i have my brokage license, my mortgage license and do alot of purchases of run down home and resale then in better conditions for a nice profit. but that fine all the insults that i get its cool because i have got them all my life my dad tought me to take them as a compliment. and to beam 3 i know it burns inside that i have what you wish you can drive and wait for my car to come out of the shop youll be the first to get a picture. and i know youll still think im a drug dealer but what do i care i make your month salary in a week . so ill take the :bigpimp: PUNKASS745 :bigpimp: ass a compliment may put that sticker on my car.

thanks mom and dad for all the thing youve given me . love you


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Umm I dont think its for reasons of envy that you get "hated" on so much. Have you noticed that youre arrogant, conceited, and short sighted? At age 21 you've been serendipitous and personally, I would have invested the 80k for retirement. In 10 yrs who knows how your yacht biz will be doing and property is a fluctuating game these days IMO.

Perhaps you've banked over 2 mil in the last 3 yrs so 80k is nothing, but otherwise you should watch your mouth. btw, im 21 too and congrats on being such an entrepreneur! I've got Mark Cuban on my wall :thumbup:



pimpass745li said:


> if you all what to know what i do for a living i will tell you so that the haters can stop calling me a "drug lord" at the age of 18 my dad and i started a yacht service company it has done very well since and i have also being going to school since that age to be a realty broker i have my brokage license, my mortgage license and do alot of purchases of run down home and resale then in better conditions for a nice profit. but that fine all the insults that i get its cool because i have got them all my life my dad tought me to take them as a compliment. and to beam 3 i know it burns inside that i have what you wish you can drive and wait for my car to come out of the shop youll be the first to get a picture. and i know youll still think im a drug dealer but what do i care i make your month salary in a week . so ill take the :bigpimp: PUNKASS745 :bigpimp: ass a compliment may put that sticker on my car.
> 
> thanks mom and dad for all the thing youve given me . love you


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

and take some English courses while you're in school. (no offense)


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

*Haters ??*

Why do people hate ? I came across this on another car forum where somebody did something to their car and everybody hated them.... why ? Because they have better stuff ? What starts this hating ? I think the only explaination is jealousy. Why would other people care what OTHER people have on THIER cars ? Everybody should be able to do what they like to their cars, everybody has their own style. Why should we listen to people telling us that it looks stupid ? What is that gonna do ? "OK since it looks stupid to you , I am going to take it all off and bring it back to stock JUST FOR YOU ! By the way , I don't like the way YOU dress so could YOU change for me ?? WTF ?? Either compliment it or SHUT UP ! I myself have a 745I with 22" Rims and a big stereo system and I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL . All you haters need to stop stereotyping things. This board is supoposed to bring us 7 owners together not against each other CORRECT ? SO LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the new 7-Series looks *waaaay* better with 22" rims; it's a *big* car, it needs *big* rims :thumbup:

That said, the original intent of my post was *puzzlement* (operative word: *puzzlement*) regarding the further accessorizing of 7-Series cars.

In my *opinion* (and it's an opinion, not an irrefutable fact), folks accessorize cars such as Civics, Neons, etc, because those cars are more like commodities, and customizing is a way of giving a personal identity to something that's _tabula rasa_

Cars like the 7-Series, ///M, S-Class Mercedes, etc, aren't as common, and have a kind of distinctiveness. However, I do agree that even these have become more common on the roads as of late, and perhaps that's why the interest in customizing such cars.

I confess to knowing *jack* about cars, but perhaps the reason why Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Aston Martins and the like aren't outwardly customized is that the owners are able to have more of a personal touch built in?

I've even heard of something called BMW Individual that lets you order special colors; US dealers don't like to do that, because they don't want to get stuck with a robin's egg-blue-and-hot-pink-with-dyed-yellow-alligator-leather that the customer changed their mind about 

Still, cars with spoilers that you could land a F/A-18 on, nuclear speakers and psychedelic colors: not my thang, but to each his own!

Peace!


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

Cosm said:


> Why do people hate ? I came across this on another car forum where somebody did something to their car and everybody hated them.... why ? Because they have better stuff ? What starts this hating ? I think the only explaination is jealousy. Why would other people care what OTHER people have on THIER cars ? Everybody should be able to do what they like to their cars, everybody has their own style. Why should we listen to people telling us that it looks stupid ? What is that gonna do ? "OK since it looks stupid to you , I am going to take it all off and bring it back to stock JUST FOR YOU ! By the way , I don't like the way YOU dress so could YOU change for me ?? WTF ?? Either compliment it or SHUT UP ! I myself have a 745I with 22" Rims and a big stereo system and I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL . All you haters need to stop stereotyping things. This board is supoposed to bring us 7 owners together not against each other CORRECT ? SO LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


hey nice car :thumbup: :thumbup: i cant wait to get mine back from the shop. there always going to haters dont worry about it. i do have a couple of questions i want to put a system but no one in miami want to touch that car for a system if you have a place let me know i only live about an hour away . ass soon as i get mine ill post a pick . any help regarding the system is apriciated. :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

*System*

Yes, there is a shop by me that is doing all the work. I didn't want them touching the original equipment so I am just adding subwoofers and amps and leaving the original radio and speakers in as I have the Logic 7 and want to keep it. I am also adding a Nav-Tv and some tv's in the headrest.

Here are some photos of the job





































Will keep you updated


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Why do people hate ? I came across this on another car forum where somebody did something to their car and everybody hated them.... why ? Because they have better stuff ? What starts this hating ? I think the only explaination is jealousy. Why would other people care what OTHER people have on THIER cars ? Everybody should be able to do what they like to their cars, everybody has their own style. Why should we listen to people telling us that it looks stupid ? What is that gonna do ? "OK since it looks stupid to you , I am going to take it all off and bring it back to stock JUST FOR YOU ! By the way , I don't like the way YOU dress so could YOU change for me ?? WTF ?? Either compliment it or SHUT UP ! I myself have a 745I with 22" Rims and a big stereo system and I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL . All you haters need to stop stereotyping things. This board is supoposed to bring us 7 owners together not against each other CORRECT ? SO LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


Well I think those chrome rims look horrible I mean they really do. People don't say they hate them because they are jealous but because it's not a BMW when you do that. German engineers probably look at Americans that do that to there cars and laugh. I mean come on. If you want chrome wheels than get an Escalade. Don't Bangle up your car with those UGLY wheels, leave that to Chris Bangle. LOL

BTW: Did I say your car is the ugliest thing I have ever seen? Just thought I would let you know :thumbup:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

While we are discussing modifications to 7's

I would have expected this one in Texas, but it appears to be in Eastern Europe.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

TerryY said:


> While we are discussing modifications to 7's
> 
> I would have expected this one in Texas, but it appears to be in Eastern Europe.


The car must drive like sh*t now. LOL


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

A 7-series and money to burn is a great way for a dad to make up for all the years of never playing catch, missing little league games, forcing your kid keep track of which stepmom gave birth to which half-sibling, and which house Christmas is at in any particular year. 

Not sayin' that's the case here. :rofl: 

-DanB


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL.


 :liar:

JK: Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Why do people hate ? I came across this on another car forum where somebody did something to their car and everybody hated them.... why ? Because they have better stuff ? What starts this hating ? I think the only explaination is jealousy. Why would other people care what OTHER people have on THIER cars ? Everybody should be able to do what they like to their cars, everybody has their own style. Why should we listen to people telling us that it looks stupid ? What is that gonna do ? "OK since it looks stupid to you , I am going to take it all off and bring it back to stock JUST FOR YOU ! By the way , I don't like the way YOU dress so could YOU change for me ?? WTF ?? Either compliment it or SHUT UP ! I myself have a 745I with 22" Rims and a big stereo system and I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL . All you haters need to stop stereotyping things. This board is supoposed to bring us 7 owners together not against each other CORRECT ? SO LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


Wait, Wait, Wait... Is that car an Oxford Green? If it is than I have to complement on the color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

How can a guy driving a SUBARU OUTBACK ???!?!?!! Say ANYTHING about my 7 ?? YOU MUST BE BLIND OR COMPLETELY STUPID ! Oh yeah, by the way did you know that SUBARU is the official sponser for GAY people ?? And why would you post what your mom and dad drive ?? COME ON NOW !!! DUDE GET OFF THIS BOARD AS YOU DON'T EVEN DRIVE A BMW !!! And I especially don't care what you have to say about looks cause I am sure you look good in your SUBARU !! If anything I think SUBARUS are THE UGLIEST CARS I HAVE EVER SEEN !!! ESPECIALLY THE OUBACK !! YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR SUBARU AND GO OUTBACK INTO THE WOODS WHERE YOU BELONG ! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

And Oh Yeah ! I almost forgot to ask you why did you put moms car as X5 and then on your web page you list it as yours ?? Hmmmm...... cause mommy lets you take it out on weekends so you can try to pick up girls ?? Another case of kids driving parents cars trying to pimp it like they own it :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :rofl: :rofl: Another Jealous NON BMW OWNING KID !!! I hate boards like this where people get judged, just like prejudice !! Hmm I guess I was right as I just looked at your profile and by your birthday that you put , you would be only 16 !!!! :bawling: GOOD LUCK with your subaru, hope you hit puberty soon !!

Also if you want to get your subaru outback cleaned up let me know as I own a paint shop









A nice clear coat MAY help it out a little


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

DanB said:


> A 7-series and money to burn is a great way for a dad to make up for all the years of never playing catch, missing little league games, forcing your kid keep track of which stepmom gave birth to which half-sibling, and which house Christmas is at in any particular year.
> 
> Not sayin' that's the case here. :rofl:
> 
> -DanB


So what your saying is only a 7 with money to burn.. RIGHT ?? so a 5 or a 3 don't count ?? HOW STUPID IS THAT ?? JUST BECAUSE I AM ON A DIFFERENT LEVEL THAN YOU DOESN'T MEAN I AM A DIFFERENT PERSON. YOU NEED TO WAKE UP AND OPEN YOUR EYES CAUSE I SEE YOU HAVE A 5 WITH MODS. Does that mean A 5-series and money to burn is a great way for a dad to make up for all the years of never playing catch, missing little league games, forcing your kid keep track of which stepmom gave birth to which half-sibling, and which house Christmas is at in any particular year to the people who own a 3 Series ? :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: MOD YOU GET A BIG :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: if anybody has something to say like that , it shouldn't be a mod.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Oh yeah, by the way did you know that SUBARU is the official sponser for GAY people ??


So what would your point be? It is a crime to be associated with gay people?

To use your own words:


Cosm said:


> LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


So I was with you when you wanted to show off your cool car with big rims and all. Hey, I said, to each his own. It's your car, do with it what you want and don't let anybody else tell you otherwise. BE who you want to be! So you're young that's okay too. We can all get along and have lively discussions, but that's okay because here at Bimmerfest EVERYONE IS WELCOME. We're all mature adults, right?

But then comes this (in the middle of a sea of unintelligible drivel):


Cosm said:


> DUDE GET OFF THIS BOARD AS YOU DON'T EVEN DRIVE A BMW !!!


So instead of adding intelligent conversation, in just 7 short posts here at Bimmerfest you have proven that your are an offensive, ignorant, immature, bigoted, loudmouth, jacka$$. So, just speaking for myself, I say to you:

Please stop trolling these baords, you fu*k*ng annoying little prick. I don't care what kind of car anybody on these boards drive, they're certainly more welcome than you.

Dear god I hope a moderator looks at this thread soon...

--J.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmm, where to start. First I suppose I'll just take the flames right now for being 26 years old and only having enough liquid capital to own a 3 series. I never realized I was so far behind the power curve. Thank you, all of you who just turned old enough to drink, for showing me the error of my ways. I will now sell my stock portfolio post-haste and purchase a Bentley so that I can keep pace with my age group. Oh, and I'll be sure to put spinners on it so that I can roll West Coast Style. I wouldn't want my street credibility to be damaged by not keeping it real.


Just a side note. "Keeping it real." Is there any other way? I would really hate to think I've been living a fake life all these years. Of course, if this fake I'm sure I won't be upsetting anyone with this post.

As for Pimp from Florida and some of the rest of you, I hope for your own sake that English is a second language for you and that you simply translate poorly from Sanskrit. I believe a few English classes somewhere around the 6th grade level should be sufficient to start you off into the realm of how adult speech. You do want to be an adult someday, do you not? You know, big people?

Next I would point out that, regardless of your current occupation, an automobile is a poor investment no matter how much "bling" it has. Try emulating Warren Buffet once you learn to read complete sentences. I'm sure you'll find that the money you've paid for that vehicle would have turned quite a profit for you in the market, even if you only made the average yearly return of the S&P 500. This is unless, of course, you would rather have everyone see how much you spent on a vehicle. What's that? You would? Oh. Silly me.

On the subject of "bling," I believe the closest actual word would be "garish" even though it's an adjective and "bling" is apparently a noun. I'll save you the trip to the office for the dictionary, it means excessively bright, gaudy, overdecorated. I would suggest that mounting custom rims such as the ones so far posted in this forum are tantamount to wearing a giant blinking tie with an Armani Suit. A well tailored suit attracts attention subtly, with class. Class would be the state being well off without imposing that fact (or perseption, as the case may be) on those around you. Even good things can be done without class, or tastelessly. An example of this would be a well off man who buys dinner for a bum, but makes certain everyone around knows he did it and makes certain the bum know how lucky he is to have had his meal purchased for him.

This leads me to my next section entitled, "The Arrogant Bastard." No, it is not a Southern California Ale to which I refer but to people like you who find it absolutely necessary to broadcast how much they spend. The phrase, "Don't hate, appreciate," is really something of a misnomer. You went out of your way to broadcast how much disposable income you have at your disposal presently, not unlike like a young child who screams at the top of his lungs to attract attention. The fact that you own a Seven Series could have spoken for itself, but you wanted the attention of everyone else you could reach whether it was accolade or ire. The term arrogant is well suited to describe a person of your disposition, "proud and overbearing through an exaggerated feeling of one's superiority." Bastard I'll let you figure out for yourself. It's in the dictionary between asinine and colorblind.

Oh, here, let me get this out of the way too so I don't have to waste time on you again and gratify that itch for attention you so desperately need scratched.

Yes, I make less than you and "only" drive a 99 323. I didn't join the Marine Corps for the money or the health club benifits. 

No, this does not burn a hole in my gut. I leave that to Prairie Fires. Now that you're old enough to drink I suggest you try one. Maybe it will mellow you out. Maybe we'll all get lucky and after a few you'll get flippant wiith a guy nick-named "Moose" and you wont be able to type for a while.

No, I am not gay, a "ho," a "hater," or whatever else is the new thing to call someone. I just dispise you.

No, it's not because of your car.

Did I miss anything?

Give my regards to Bill when you're scrubbing his yacht!


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

JonathanIT said:


> So what would your point be? It is a crime to be associated with gay people?


NO,the point is if he can stereotype then so can I !



JonathanIT said:


> So instead of adding intelligent conversation, in just 7 short posts here at Bimmerfest you have proven that your are an offensive, ignorant, immature, bigoted, loudmouth, jacka$$. So, just speaking for myself, I say to you:
> 
> Please stop trolling these baords, you fu*k*ng annoying little prick. I don't care what kind of car anybody on these boards drive, they're certainly more welcome than you.


Why don't you read the whole post ? Who bashed WHO FIRST ?? I never put anybody down, just stated my opinion just like everybody else does but not against a single person but a stereotype and I get bashed for having something that I believe is nice ??



JonathanIT said:


> Dear god I hope a moderator looks at this thread soon...


Yeah, and if they look at the WHOLE post , they will realize that I was being bashed for having my OWN taste and YES I HATE STOCK ! If I want bigger wheels I can have BIGGER WHEELS, if I want a louder stereo I CAN HAVE A LOUDER STEREO ! WHO THE F$%K ARE YOU TO TELL ME ITS STUPID ? HAVING A STOCK CAR IS STUPID TO ME !! Who likes to spend THAT MUCH MONEY on a car to have a bunch of other people drive one just like it STOCK ! IT IS A STATEMENT OF BEING DIFFERENT

ALL YOUR STATEMENTS OF TRYING TO SHOW OFF OR FLAUNT MEANS NOTHING TO ME. I enjoy MY LIFE , I enjoy spending the money that I MAKE, I enjoy driving past STOCK 7's, I ENJOY BEING DIFFERENT !! I guess all you out there that think modding a car is stupid then you all need to go buy the same car as each other and all be the SAME ! WHO ARE WE F$%KING CLONES ? By the way what kind of house do you have so I can buy one just like it because I want to be like you, NOT I feel sorry for people like you that can't appreciate other things. Lets take a look into YOUR childhood shall we and see THE SAME OLE SH*T . Why do people buy Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Porshes, Bentleys....?? BECAUSE THEY CAN !! THEY WANT TO ENJOY LIFE !! AND THEY SHOULD !! PEOPLE LIKE US HELP THE ECONOMY ! Deep down inside it all comes to jealousy, you may say no its because its ugly but that is because of my tastes, for instance if I paid $7,000 for my wheels you may think that its ugly because you don't like my taste but you wouldn't say anything if you had your own set of $7,000 wheels in a style that YOU liked ? I am not going to wait till I retire to enjoy spending my money, I have it now and I have plenty why would I wait to spend it at the end of my life ? For all I know I could be hit by lightning tomorrow and die and if I didn't enjoy my money what would my life have been good for ?

TAKE A MINUTE TO THINK HERE !!

What are forums here for ? To talk about the same car doing the same thing ? Everybody that joins a forum has some sort of MOD to their cars either wheels, stereo, engine work, aerodynamics. Why isn't the statement of showing off apply to those with heavily modded engines ?? Still the same concept, somebody spending alot of money on their car to be different. So I go out and buy a supercharger for my 5 then am I still in the "missed coaching" field ? So by the way fatelvis15, and JonathanIT WHAT DO YOU DRIVE ?? STOCK ??? IF SO CONGRATULATIONS !! YOU ARE JUST LIKE THE OTHER 1,000,0000 PEOPLE THAT OWN THE SAME EXACT CAR :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Here's what happens:

Stage 1: Those of us who have taste express our dislike for disfigured, blinged out vehicles.
Stage 2: Owner(s) of blinged vehicles decide that they must defend themselves.
Stage 3: Those of us with taste laugh at the unbelievably poor grammar structure of the responses in Stage 2, not to mention the complete inability to a) shut up and deal with it, and b) not come across like an arrogant little ****.
Stage 4: Lots of hating.

I applaud your success at age 21, "pimpass745Li." I'm 22 myself, and also involved in real estate. Unfortunately, your basic problem is that you need to a) learn how to write, and b) develop your sense of security. Your responses here make you look extremely ignorant, arrogant, and immature and do NOT do any of your achievements justice. If I were you, I'd bear that in mind. It'll stand you in good stead in the future.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> Next I would point out that, regardless of your current occupation, an automobile is a poor investment no matter how much "bling" it has. Try emulating Warren Buffet once you learn to read complete sentences. I'm sure you'll find that the money you've paid for that vehicle would have turned quite a profit for you in the market, even if you only made the average yearly return of the S&P 500. This is unless, of course, you would rather have everyone see how much you spent on a vehicle. What's that? You would? Oh. Silly me.


Would I put a price on being different ??? YES I WOULD !!



fatelvis15 said:


> Even good things can be done without class, or tastelessly. An example of this would be a well off man who buys dinner for a bum, but makes certain everyone around knows he did it and makes certain the bum know how lucky he is to have had his meal purchased for him.!


Where do you get that from ? Where do people take bums out for dinner ? I may give a bum a dollar on the street corner but that is not so that everybody sees me ?? BUM, DINNER?? :tsk:



fatelvis15 said:


> The term arrogant is well suited to describe a person of your disposition, "proud and overbearing through an exaggerated feeling of one's superiority." Bastard I'll let you figure out for yourself. It's in the dictionary between asinine and colorblind.


Umm, it would be before asinine



fatelvis15 said:


> Yes, I make less than you and "only" drive a 99 323. I didn't join the Marine Corps for the money or the health club benifits.


Umm, nobody is saying anything about you not being able to afford things or your job OR your financial situation ?? Where is this comming from ?? The post is about me being able to do to my car as I wish and not being hated on. GET BACK TO THE POINT OF THE POSTS PLEASE !!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Here's what happens:
> 
> Stage 1: Those of us who have taste express our dislike for disfigured, blinged out vehicles.
> Stage 2: Owner(s) of blinged vehicles decide that they must defend themselves.
> ...


Is your inferred success completely indepedent of your family company (vis a vis you wouldn't be where you are at NOW without using that as a basis), or did you use it or continue to use it in your endeavors?


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Here's what happens:
> 
> Stage 1: Those of us who have taste express our dislike for disfigured, blinged out vehicles.
> Stage 2: Owner(s) of blinged vehicles decide that they must defend themselves.
> ...


I totally agree with you except your statement about TASTE. Who defines TASTE ? Is this the guy we goto for all our TASTE questions ? Who decides what looks good ? So am I supposed to buy something that makes YOU happy ? There are differences in everthing you buy (house, car, electronics) Who are you to tell me NOT to buy something that I like or want because it doesn't fit YOUR tastes ? This whole post is supposed to be about being different and having different things but you all want people to be just like you, join your club, get the same stuff as everybody else. Sorry, NOT GONNA DO IT ! I will buy what I like regardless of anybody elses opinion so why not just deal with it ? And appreciate somebody different if you can't be !


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> So by the way fatelvis15, and JonathanIT WHAT DO YOU DRIVE ?? STOCK ??? IF SO CONGRATULATIONS !! YOU ARE JUST LIKE THE OTHER 1,000,0000 PEOPLE THAT OWN THE SAME EXACT CAR :thumbdwn:


1. Yes, I drive stock. I happen to like it just the way it is, that's why I bought it.

2. My car is a convienience. I don't need it to express my individuality or feel that I am not a clone. In fact, I don't need it at all. I want it so I don't have to take a bicycle to work. In this regard it performs admirably.

3. I am pretty certain BMW didn't produce one million beemers (raises pinky to lips and looks down nose menacingly) of my model. In fact, they seem to be pretty few and far between here. E46s seem to be the weapon of choice in SoCal.

4. To assume driving "the exact same car" as someone else makes you "just like" them is simplistic at best.

5. I'm glad you have the opportunity to change your car's appearance. I hope you are too. I just hope you realize on some level how unimportant it really is. If your car gets you to where you need to go, then it has fufilled its' mission. Everything else, rims, stereo, dice on the mirror or whatever is simply icing on the cake. You can make it whatever flavor you want, just don't expect anyone else to like or be upset with them when they don't.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> 1. Yes, I drive stock. I happen to like it just the way it is, that's why I bought it.
> 
> 2. My car is a convienience. I don't need it to express my individuality or feel that I am not a clone. In fact, I don't need it at all. I want it so I don't have to take a bicycle to work. In this regard it performs admirably.
> 
> ...


So I guess everything you have is plain or generic because it does the job RIGHT ?? your medicine cabinets are filled with $1 store aspirin, you eat canned vegetables and fruits as opposed to fresh cause it all is the same right ??


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Would I put a price on being different ??? YES I WOULD !!
> 
> Where do you get that from ? Where do people take bums out for dinner ? I may give a bum a dollar on the street corner but that is not so that everybody sees me ?? BUM, DINNER?? :tsk:
> 
> ...


Okay there, you obviously missed the guy before you from Miami with the yacht cleaning business. My post was not directed at you. Funny that you took umbrage to it.

By the way, you're right about arrogance comming before asinine. Too bad I said that "Bastard" comes between Asinine and Colorblind.

As for the bum story it was merely to illustrate a point which you obviously missed. It was not meant to be taken literally.

Also, you may be interested to learn that the point of this thread was how ridiculous 7 series BMWs with chrome wagon wheels on them look, not whether or not you were individualistic for doing it. It seems to be pretty on point to me. If not let me get back to it:

7 Series BMWs with gaudy aftermarket rims look stupid.

There ya go.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> So I guess everything you have is plain or generic because it does the job RIGHT ?? your medicine cabinets are filled with $1 store aspirin, you eat canned vegetables and fruits as opposed to fresh cause it all is the same right ??


I'm sure you really don't want to know the details of my personal life.

Is there something wrong with generic aspirin?!?!  Oh no, maybe it isn't really aspirin at all!! Maybe I should draw rings on my pills to express my individuality! To the medicine cabinet!!


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> Okay there, you obviously missed the guy before you from Miami with the yacht cleaning business. My post was not directed at you. Funny that you took umbrage to it.
> 
> By the way, you're right about arrogance comming before asinine. I guess that's what I deserve for surfing a thread at 0230.
> 
> ...


I guess you shouldn't post after 12 midnight otherwise you might make yourself look asinine

The story with the bum could have gone many ways, it is a general statement that could be made with anything. Poor foster child kid get lots of presents from rich folks . Then it would have been ok ? GEEZ !! :tsk:

So your opinion is BMWs with rims look stupid and mine is STOCK BMWs look STUPID !


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> I'm sure you really don't want to know the details of my personal life.
> 
> Is there something wrong with generic aspirin?!?!  Oh no, maybe it isn't really aspirin at all!! Maybe I should draw rings on my pills to express my individuality! To the medicine cabinet!!


 nothing wrong with generic aspirin but why do they make other brands if generic is all that you need ?


----------



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow. I would have thought that entering a forum for an automobile that starts at $70K would limit the discussion to those capable of forming a grammatically complete sentence.

If it weren't for the fact that I love the 745 for the way it DRIVES (rather than for the status, "bling factor," etc.) I would probably leave and never return.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I guess you shouldn't post after 12 midnight otherwise you might make yourself look asinine


Actually I just went back and read my post. I stated that"Bastard" comes between "Asinine" and "Colorblind" not "Arrogant."

Maybe you shouldn't post in the mornings. Or just learn to read things thoroughly.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> The story with the bum could have gone many ways, it is a general statement that could be made with anything. Poor foster child kid get lots of presents from rich folks . Then it would have been ok ? GEEZ !! :tsk:
> 
> 
> > I am not really sure where you're gonig with this. The moral of the story was that even good things, like charity, can be done in a tasteless fashion. Spending money on rims, as is the case here, can also be done in a tasteless fashion.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Modding a car = Status factor ? Since when ?? I always though modding a car was personal preference ? Maybe I am on the wrong planet


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

AND IT CAN GO THE OTHER WAY !! There are 2 sides to every story
Here we go again about taste, when will you learn that I don't have to have YOUR taste ? I don't want to be JUST LIKE YOU !!

I am sure in your perfect world, everybody has the same car, house, and toys as you in YOUR tasteful WORLD !


You put down big chrome wheels but in black magazines they PRAISE THEM !! So who makes you right ? Or are you STEREOTYPING BLACK AS HAVING NO TASTE ???!!!


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

The only reason you and I are even going back and forth is because you thought I was refering to you in my original post. That and I'm bored. In any case I think I can sum up the whole thing right here.

You: Think that modding a car, regardless of value, to "express individuality" is of paramount importance. Your car makes a statement about you and as such you are offended when it is made the butt of jokes by other drivers.

I: Think that modding a car for any reason other than measurable performance gains is something less than brilliant. I see cars, aspirin and any number of other convieniences as just that - convieniences. They perform the service for which I purchased them. The idea of buying a very expensive vehicle and changing the way it looks simply to drive one that is slightly more showy does not make a great deal of sense to me. It adds no value to the car. To me it just sounds like you want attention.

You: Like your car.

I: Like my car.

Good thing I bought mine and you bought yours. As well as several thousand dollars in crap.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> The only reason you and I are even going back and forth is because you thought I was refering to you in my original post. That and I'm bored. In any case I think I can sum up the whole thing right here.
> 
> You: Think that modding a car, regardless of value, to "express individuality" is of paramount importance. Your car makes a statement about you and as such you are offended when it is made the butt of jokes by other drivers.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I would have to say I enjoy spending the money that I have earned in a way that I like doing what I want making ME happy, I am sure if you hit the lotto you would not drive a stock car, you say what you say because of your financial situation but if money were not an object and you had plenty would you spend it ? I am sorry you live in the other half and voice you opinions accordingly


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> AND IT CAN GO THE OTHER WAY !! There are 2 sides to every story
> Here we go again about taste, when will you learn that I don't have to have YOUR taste ? I don't want to be JUST LIKE YOU !!
> 
> I am sure in your perfect world, everybody has the same car, house, and toys as you in YOUR tasteful WORLD !
> ...


Uhm, exactly where did race come into this?  How do you know I'm not Black?

If you must know, I'm stereotyping YOU as having no taste. Just so long as we're both clear.

No, You don't have to have my taste.

Believe me, you are nothing like me.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Yes, I would have to say I enjoy spending the money that I have earned in a way that I like doing what I want making ME happy, I am sure if you hit the lotto you would not drive a stock car, you say what you say because of your financial situation but if money were not an object and you had plenty would you spend it ? I am sorry you live in the other half and voice you opinions accordingly


Once again, you miss the point. I was simply cranking out answers to all the juvenille responses Pimp may have come up with in advance, i.e., You drive a lousy car, you're poor compared to me, you suck, etc.

You really need to comprehend what you are reading before you reply to it.

You are correct, I would not drive a stock car, but the changes would be performance based, rather than visually based. You probably would never notice them but I would enjoy them when I drove it.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> Uhm, exactly where did race come into this?  How do you know I'm not Black?
> 
> If you must know, I'm stereotyping YOU as having no taste. Just so long as we're both clear.
> 
> ...


 The race comes in because my wheel is in every black themed magazine being praised by rappers and athletes alike (People with money and not afraid to spend it) and you are saying that they are tasteless so you are saying all these other people are tasteless also a majority being black, I myself am NOT black .

I see where you come from you have no money and are stuck in the current situation having to like it and deal with it. Rich people have big toys for a reason BECAUSE THEY CAN !!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> <snipped out mindless babble>
> I hate boards like this where people get judged


BYE THEN!  Seriously, if you don't like it here, why bother us with _your_ obvious prejudice and hate. Every post you've made is inflamatory. You don't expect people to push your buttons?

BTW, the handle "Cosm" is strangley similar to "Cosmo" who was banned here for being such an obvious troll. So, if it's not the same person, you are certainly not too original. If you are the same person (and you certainly seem like the same kind of troll), congrats, you've made it back, but you might want to call the Doc to have the medication checked out, as it's no longer taking care of your fixations.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> The race comes in because my wheel is in every black themed magazine being praised by rappers and athletes alike (People with money and not afraid to spend it) and you are saying that they are tasteless so you are saying all these other people are tasteless also a majority being black, I myself am NOT black .
> 
> I see where you come from you have no money and are stuck in the current situation having to like it and deal with it. Rich people have big toys for a reason BECAUSE THEY CAN !!


So let me get this straight...you are pronouncing your individuality by purchasing and mounting on your vehicle wheels that are were praised by others in a community you admire? Sounds more like following the crowd to me.

As for seeing where I am coming from, you're making an awful lot of assumptions about a man you've never met. I've never found my income to be a limitation. In fact, I think I live well and I enjoy my life. I have no reason to believe that owning a 7 series would improve the quality of my life at all. Furthermore, I am glad that I am able to live as I do, rather than as most of the world lives and as such consider myself lucky.

As for the rich boys and their big toys, well, I really think you need to reconsider that remark if you're placing yourself in that catagory based on a single car with shiny wheels.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> BYE THEN!  Seriously, if you don't like it here, why bother us with _your_ obvious prejudice and hate. Every post you've made is inflamatory. You don't expect people to push your buttons?
> 
> BTW, the handle "Cosm" is strangley similar to "Cosmo" who was banned here for being such an obvious troll. So, if it's not the same person, you are certainly not too original. If you are the same person (and you certainly seem like the same kind of troll), congrats, you've made it back, but you might want to call the Doc to have the medication checked out, as it's no longer taking care of your fixations.


 show me a post with my prejudice ? tell me when I flamed somebody for not having enough ? I have only been defending myself . AND NO I am not cosmo whoever that may be. But you are quick to label me Hmm.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Save the environment! Stop wasting electricity with this thread! 

: puke:


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> Save the environment! Stop wasting electricity with this thread!
> 
> : puke:


HA HA HA! 

Yeah, yeah, I know. It's just that I'm so poor I can't afford to do anything else.


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> show me a post with my prejudice ? tell me when I flamed somebody for not having enough ? I have only been defending myself . AND NO I am not cosmo whoever that may be. But you are quick to label me Hmm.


The only thing he labeled was your posts as inflammatory. Critical reading skills again. I really hope you're good at math or something.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> BYE THEN!  Seriously, if you don't like it here, why bother us with _your_ obvious prejudice


What are you reading ?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> show me a post with my prejudice ? tell me when I flamed somebody for not having enough ? I have only been defending myself . AND NO I am not cosmo whoever that may be. But you are quick to label me Hmm.


Hmm, yourself. While being the newbie on the site, and being inflammatory about everything (in just 2 days), you should be defending yourself, with the way you've been acting. You are what you are:



Cosm said:


> Oh yeah, by the way did you know that SUBARU is the official sponser for GAY people ??


You are using the term "gay" as a means of slandering. This is prejudice.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

gmlav8r said:


> Save the environment! Stop wasting electricity with this thread!
> 
> : puke:


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> Hmm, yourself. While being the newbie on the site, and being inflammatory about everything (in just 2 days), you should be defending yourself, with the way you've been acting. You are what you are:
> 
> You are using the term "gay" as a means of slandering. This is prejudice.


 Yes, in that statement I was making a point about labeling people for what they have, if the case of me having a 7 with big wheels puts me in the drug dealer category then driving a subaru should put him in the gay category right ? Why should I be stereotyped and not him ? And look at the posts, I have been defending myself because people like you don't agree with what I have, I never told anybody they were lower than me or offend them. I am getting flamed because you don't agree with what I have, and the sad part is you get mad, WHY ?? I originally came to this board to possibly help others out in doing what they may want to do but have been afraid to or just to give a different look but you all had to voice your negative opinions (drug delarer, needs attention) B.S. Also the pic of the black 7 in the 1st page belongs to West Coast Customs, so does that mean they ARE DRUG DEALERS or had a rought childhood ? WAKE THE F**K UP !!


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

It is also funny how all you haters are 3 owners, I can come to conclusion (the same way you guys do) that it is because you have no money and wish you were at my level being able to buy a 7 and then some . If you guys want to make assumptions then so can I. Just like Pimp he has a 7 and knows where I am comming from because we are on a different level than you and you don't like it. WELL BOO F**KN HOO 


and to the 3 owners that know where I am comming from this is not against you in anyways only the ones who stereotype


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> <snip more mindless babble>


So, you're admitting that while verbally abusing another poster, you used the term gay ion a prejudice manner? Congrats, at least you can see some of your faults. Keep at it, you'll get to the root of the problem eventually.

BTW, I am on no way mad. It seems you may have a problem with that emotion though.

BTW, paragraphs and carriage returns are a good thing.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> So, you're admitting that while verbally abusing another poster, you used the term gay ion a prejudice manner? Congrats, at least you can see some of your faults. Keep at it, you'll get to the root of the problem eventually.
> 
> BTW, I am on no way mad. It seems you may have a problem with that emotion though.
> 
> BTW, paragraphs and carriage returns are a good thing.


 Are we talking about a car here or english and grammar ? I though this was the BMW forum ?? I used the term gay as an example !! EXAMPLE !! READING is fundamental too you know not only paragraphs and carriage


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

I thought this was a "7" FORUM where "7"  OWNERS could talk about their "7"  not about 3 owners talking about "7"


----------



## fatelvis15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cosm said:


> It is also funny how all you haters are 3 owners, I can come to conclusion (the same way you guys do) that it is because you have no money and wish you were at my level being able to buy a 7 and then some . If you guys want to make assumptions then so can I. Just like Pimp he has a 7 and knows where I am comming from because we are on a different level than you and you don't like it. WELL BOO F**KN HOO


"I never told anybody they were lower than me or offend them," is what you posted just before this one. Wow. How quickly we forget.

Secondly, didn't you say earlier that you wanted to be different so you could be individualistic? Now you and Pimp are the same becasue you drive the same model car?

Enjoy your "level," which is apparently somewhere around grammar school. I'm going to go drive my 3 series, :yikes: stock,  to go get some coffee and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it.

Good Riddance


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

fatelvis15 said:


> "I never told anybody they were lower than me or offend them," is what you posted just before this one. Wow. How quickly we forget.
> 
> Secondly, didn't you say earlier that you wanted to be different so you could be individualistic? Now you and Pimp are the same becasue you drive the same model car?
> 
> ...


 Obviously you miseed the whole point of this thread and any point in my messages just please go enjoy your coffee and stay in the dept you know best 3 series. Or maybe you should ride your bike ? Schwinn has a great web site too I hear, too bad they don't have a forum where you can talk about your Huffy

As the point of me and pimp, we have the same car same ideas but different products why can't we share our ideas without people like you telling us it looks ugly when you don't even drive a 7 ?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

LarryN said:


> You are using the term "gay" as a means of slandering. This is prejudice.


LarryN:
Yes! Thank you!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

Cosm said:


> Obviously you miseed the whole point of this thread and any point in my messages just please go enjoy your coffee and stay in the dept you know best 3 series. Or maybe you should ride your bike ? Schwinn has a great web site too I hear, too bad they don't have a forum where you can talk about your Huffy
> 
> As the point of me and pimp, we have the same car same ideas but different products why can't we share our ideas without people like you telling us it looks ugly when you don't even drive a 7 ?


cosm they are never going to understand our opinion some people are satisfied with what they drive others just dont care and think that buying a 3 series is enough. the point that gets me mad is that just because we dont agree with them that makes us wrong who made them right to start of with. yes i have money to spend on an already expensive car but im spending my money like cosm is spending his money, we are not spending your money to fix up our cars they way we like them. about the point of driving stock cars i dont like driving stock cars but you dont see me starting a thread to "hate" on all stock driver and tell them there wrong and im right. if you see my first post ever on this site , it was to tell people that if someone has the money to fix theire cars the way they want to and do it in a tastefull way to let them be , but them you assholes that drive these 3 series started saying im a drug lord, that i cant write and that im wrong for fixing up MY car the way i wanted to and they way cosm wanted to so whos hating first?

to all the 3 series drivers that havent talk **** this is not for you. this is for the ones that have one but think that the B in BMW stands for bentley :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I thought this was a "7" FORUM where "7"  OWNERS could talk about their "7"  not about 3 owners talking about "7"


WOW. First off a can't believe that you are getting so pissed about what a 16 year old kid said. Come on pick on someone your own size. Seconded I like my Subaru. My parents just don't think a 16 year old kid should have a BMW. Third: Why do you think that because you own a seven that you are better than all the e46 and e53 owners? I think that is really pathetic.

O BTW I created my X5 site because I love the car. I love the way it drives and the engineering that went into it. I treat the car as a good friend. :beerchug:

But I got to say, you must be a better person than anyone on this board. I mean you have a nicer car. What can I say? :rofl: :rofl: :bling: Go out and buy some lottery tickets. Who know you might get lucky again. :rofl:


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

O if this helps you sleep at night Subaru also supports Lance Armstrong.(Ten bucks says you got a Live Strong band on. LOL)

BTW: I did not start this fight, you did. I was not the retard that posted a picture of a pimped 7 in a "Pimp my 7????" Thread. Obviously you are not too bright. Hell I might of helped fuel it thou


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> It is also funny how all you haters are 3 owners, I can come to conclusion (the same way you guys do) that it is because you have no money and wish you were at my level being able to buy a 7 and then some . If you guys want to make assumptions then so can I. Just like Pimp he has a 7 and knows where I am comming from because we are on a different level than you and you don't like it. WELL BOO F**KN HOO
> 
> and to the 3 owners that know where I am comming from this is not against you in anyways only the ones who stereotype


What makes you think that just because we own 3ers that A) we cant afford a 7 and B)We would want a 7? Can you say SNOB? Just because you own a 7 doesn't mean you're God's gift to man. My dad happens to drive an A8. He could have bought a 7, and S500, anything he wanted. Does this mean he's a better person and on a different level than everyone? No. So STFU and stop being a loser.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> How can a guy driving a SUBARU OUTBACK ???!?!?!! Say ANYTHING about my 7 ?? YOU MUST BE BLIND OR COMPLETELY STUPID ! Oh yeah, by the way did you know that SUBARU is the official sponser for GAY people ?? And why would you post what your mom and dad drive ?? COME ON NOW !!! DUDE GET OFF THIS BOARD AS YOU DON'T EVEN DRIVE A BMW !!! And I especially don't care what you have to say about looks cause I am sure you look good in your SUBARU !! If anything I think SUBARUS are THE UGLIEST CARS I HAVE EVER SEEN !!! ESPECIALLY THE OUBACK !! YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR SUBARU AND GO OUTBACK INTO THE WOODS WHERE YOU BELONG ! :thumbdwn:


There are plenty of people who are here not because they drive BMWs but because they like BMWs. He has as much right to the board as you do. And he does drive BMWs, he probably drives the ones his parents owns. He probably knows a hell of alot more about them than you do.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I see where you come from you have no money and are stuck in the current situation having to like it and deal with it. Rich people have big toys for a reason BECAUSE THEY CAN !!


Could you BE any more of an a$$? There are plenty of rich people on this board and plenty of middle class, etc. Just because you are young and can afford some "pimpn" 7 series with all sorts of ridiculous wheels, tvs, etc. doesn't make you a better person. I'm 16 and I drive a 330xi. Does that make me any better than people who are 30 and drive the same car? No! Does it make me better than 16 year olds who drive Mazdas, Chevys, etc? No! Go see a psychologist.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> The race comes in because my wheel is in every black themed magazine being praised by rappers and athletes alike (People with money and not afraid to spend it) and you are saying that they are tasteless so you are saying all these other people are tasteless also a majority being black, I myself am NOT black .
> 
> I see where you come from you have no money and are stuck in the current situation having to like it and deal with it. Rich people have big toys for a reason BECAUSE THEY CAN !!


The funny thing is that this forum is making me and probably allot of other people laugh. On the other hand it is making you furious. :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I thought this was a "7" FORUM where "7"  OWNERS could talk about their "7"  not about 3 owners talking about "7"


Anyone from Bimmerfest can post on any forum. It's called a COMMUNITY.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Cosm said:


> just please go enjoy your coffee and stay in the dept you know best 3 series. Or maybe you should ride your bike ? Schwinn has a great web site too I hear, too bad they don't have a forum where you can talk about your Huffy
> 
> As the point of me and pimp, we have the same car same ideas but different products why can't we share our ideas without people like you telling us it looks ugly when you don't even drive a 7 ?


Somehow your personality seems like a good fit for a ghetto-looking, drug dealer modified 7-series. :dunno:

You might even want to consider 23" spinners.

.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

:stupid:


rumratt said:


> Somehow your personality seems like a good fit for a ghetto-looking, drug dealer modified 7-series. You might even want to consider 23" spinners.
> 
> BTW, are you even out of high school yet?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

This thread is getting messy.

:nono:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> This thread is getting messy.
> 
> :nono:


:stupid:

Simmer down now.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Curious Joel said:


> Anyone from Bimmerfest can post on any forum. It's called a COMMUNITY.


 Hey, Curious have you even read the thread all the way through ?? I don't think so! 
In my statements about being rich was an EXAMPLE of how you can prejudge me by the car that I drive but I can NOT prejudge you by the car that you drive ?

PLEASE READ THE WHOLE POST WHOMEVER WISHES TO POST SO THEY CAN LOOK LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT !!

In my original post IF YOU KNOW HOW TO GET THERE ON PAGE 2 PLEASE READ, it basically says why all the hating and pretty much it , THEN THE HATING BEGINS. Why ?? What did I do ?? I asked why the haters, I was telling pimp about my car. What did I do to start this war ? This thread was a question regarding people modding their 7's even the person who started the posts says it was merely a question SO
PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE POSTING COMMENTS BECAUSE SOME OF YOU ARE JUMPING INTO THIS THREAD NOT KNOWING WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON. 

I am being hated because I like to put wheels and a stereo system in my car , that is what it comes down to. 
What kind of community if you can call it that would hate somebody for personalizing THEIR car the way THEY like ?

So anybody with a 7 and wants to put wheels and a stereo system is NOT ALLOWED TO POST WITHOUT GETTING FLAMED ???

TRUST ME I CAN GO THROUGH THE ENTIRE FORUM AND FIND SOMETHING TO BASH EVERY SINGLE PERSON ABOUT, BUT DO I DO THAT ? NO ! WHERE DOES IT SAY PEOPLE WITH 7 AND BIG WHEELS SHOULD NOT POST OR GET FLAMED ??

Hey PIMP lets trade our 7's for a stock 3 so we can be bimmerfest approved. NOT


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Hey, Curious have you even read the thread all the way through ?? I don't think so!
> In my statements about being rich was an example of how you can prejudge me by the car that I drive but I can NOT prejudge you by the car that you drive ?
> 
> PLEASE READ THE WHOLE POST WHOMEVER WISHES TO POST SO THEY CAN LOOK LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT !!
> ...


Cosm! :thumbup:

Im down with anyone who loves their bimmer.

Taste and style are all subjective.

Your rims are definitly not as bad as they are making em out to be.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

misterlance said:


> Cosm! :thumbup:
> 
> Im down with anyone who loves their bimmer.
> 
> ...


 Thank You Misterlance, at least some people understand the point of being different and having different ideas of what nice ! After all we drive the same car just DIFFERENT MODELS


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Cosm said:


> Why do people hate ? I came across this on another car forum where somebody did something to their car and everybody hated them.... why ? Because they have better stuff ? What starts this hating ? I think the only explaination is jealousy. Why would other people care what OTHER people have on THIER cars ? Everybody should be able to do what they like to their cars, everybody has their own style. Why should we listen to people telling us that it looks stupid ? What is that gonna do ? "OK since it looks stupid to you , I am going to take it all off and bring it back to stock JUST FOR YOU ! By the way , I don't like the way YOU dress so could YOU change for me ?? WTF ?? Either compliment it or SHUT UP ! I myself have a 745I with 22" Rims and a big stereo system and I am also NOT a drug dealer but happen to also live in FL . All you haters need to stop stereotyping things. This board is supoposed to bring us 7 owners together not against each other CORRECT ? SO LISTEN UP !!! DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE !


 And this is for the people who are TOO FRIGGIN LAZY TO READ THE ENTIRE POST !! THIS IS MY ORIGINAL POST TELL ME WHAT I DID WRONG ?


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> I am being hated because I like to put wheels and a stereo system in my car , that is what it comes down to.
> What kind of community if you can call it that would hate somebody for personalizing THEIR car the way THEY like ?
> 
> So anybody with a 7 and wants to put wheels and a stereo system is NOT ALLOWED TO POST WITHOUT GETTING FLAMED ???
> ...


The reason I replied is because you acting like an idiot. You are being hypocritical. You're pretty much insulting all of us who drive 3ers... We apparently can't afford anything better, and we're on a "different level" than you two, because we drive inferior BMWs.. The reason people are "flaming" you is not because you drive a car with (stupid, IMO) mods, it's because you are acting like a complete snob! I can't say my feelings towards you politely, and I don't want to get banned. But you are an idiot. :asshole:


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Hey, Curious have you even read the thread all the way through ?? I don't think so!
> In my statements about being rich was an EXAMPLE of how you can prejudge me by the car that I drive but I can NOT prejudge you by the car that you drive ?
> 
> PLEASE READ THE WHOLE POST WHOMEVER WISHES TO POST SO THEY CAN LOOK LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT !!
> ...


Well I think it started out with a little dis-like of the car. Now it is your bad a$$ attitude. You don't need to be telling respected members what to do. Plus the only reason why you are getting flamed is because you posted your pimped car in a forum that was talking about how ugly they look. Then with your sorry attitude, and commits about 3ers. It has become a personal thing. That is why you are getting flamed.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> I am being hated because I like to put wheels and a stereo system in my car , that is what it comes down to.


No you're not. You're being picked on for being a newbie and jumping down people's throats, and calling people prejudice, when you are the giving off some serious hate. Go look in a mirror. You might not like what you see. Oh, and don't throw stones in glass houses. You admittedly using the term "gay" as a put-down, yet you are calling others predudice... 

Personally, I like the ICE you're doing (if that's your car). I have nothing against your mods (again, if it's your car). The reason I even doubt you is because you are acting like a 13 y.o. who wants to have some fun with some BMW drivers, by being inflamatory.

I wasn't sure if you were trolling before, but now I'm pretty sure you've been a past winner:


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

dsheli said:


> Well I think it started out with a little dis-like of the car. Now it is your bad a$$ attitude. You don't need to be telling respected members what to do. Plus the only reason why you are getting flamed is because you posted your pimped car in a forum that was talking about how ugly they look. Then with your sorry attitude, and commits about 3ers. It has become a personal thing. That is why you are getting flamed.


 :stupid:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> No you're not. You're being picked on for being a newbie and jumping down people's throats, and calling people prejudice, when you are the giving off some serious hate. Go look in a mirror. You might not like what you see. Oh, and don't throw stones in glass houses. You admittedly using the term "gay" as a put-down, yet you are calling others predudice...
> 
> Personally, I like the ICE you're doing (if that's your car). I have nothing against your mods (again, if it's your car). The reason I even doubt you is because you are acting like a 13 y.o. who wants to have some fun with some BMW drivers, by being inflamatory.
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were trolling before, but now I'm pretty sure you've been a past winner:


 PLEASE READ THE MESSAGES THAT I POST, I AM USING THAT AS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW YOU PREJUDGE ME AND HOW IF I PREJUDGE YOU, YOU DON'T LIKE IT VICE VERSA PLEASE READ 
PLEASE READ
PLEASE READ 
PLEASE READ because this is like the 5th time I have to explain so
PLEASE READ
I was making an example of the situation, I put what I have, you label me, I label you by what you have and you say I am being prejudice ?? PLEASE F**KING READ THE POST WHY IS THIS ONLY A 1 WAY STREET ?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> PLEASE READ THE MESSAGES THAT I POST, I AM USING THAT AS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW YOU PREJUDGE ME AND HOW IF I PREJUDGE YOU, YOU DON'T LIKE IT VICE VERSA PLEASE READ
> PLEASE READ
> PLEASE READ
> PLEASE READ because this is like the 5th time I have to explain so
> ...


I've read it. I didn't like what you had to say, and I'm done repeating myself to you. You can play with the others here if you like, but I am done with you. The Fest is what you make it. You aren't making it too easy on yourself. Ciao!


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

LarryN said:


> No you're not. You're being picked on for being a newbie and jumping down people's throats, and calling people prejudice, when you are the giving off some serious hate. Go look in a mirror. You might not like what you see. Oh, and don't throw stones in glass houses. You admittedly using the term "gay" as a put-down, yet you are calling others predudice...
> 
> Personally, I like the ICE you're doing (if that's your car). I have nothing against your mods (again, if it's your car). The reason I even doubt you is because you are acting like a 13 y.o. who wants to have some fun with some BMW drivers, by being inflamatory.
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were trolling before, but now I'm pretty sure you've been a past winner:


 Can you show me whose throat I jumped down ?? Where I started this ?? And WHO started this first ? PLEASE READ
PLEASE READ.

I CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE POSTING AS IT IS CRITICAL TO THIS DISCUSSION

And if you don't believe that is my car tell me what you want me to take a pic of and I will do it right now and post a pic
AND by the way I am not bashing 3 owners as I also have a 99 323i


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cosm, you don't need to yell at people and tell them to read the thread over and over again. We got the message. You should take the criticsm the way it is. From all the replies you should've taken the message so far.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Can you show me whose throat I jumped down ?? Where I started this ?? And WHO started this first ? PLEASE READ
> PLEASE READ.
> 
> I CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE POSTING AS IT IS CRITICAL TO THIS DISCUSSION


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! Just Shut UP!!!!!!!!!! Just forget about it. Go :jack:


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Cosm, you don't need to yell at people and tell them to read the thread over and over again. We got the message. You should take the criticsm the way it is. From all the replies you should've taken the message so far.


 Ok Alex it seem like your a smart person, please tell me this. In my original post I asked why the hating then made a post to pimp regarding OUR cars then I get flamed by somebody for no reason other than MY taste ? Why am I wrong here ?

I keep asking people to read the original posts because they jump in thinking I am just bashing 3 owners when I am not , I am only trying to make a point.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Can someone please give me the 15 minutes back that I just wasted reading this thread?

Alex


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Ok Alex it seem like your a smart person, please tell me this. In my original post I asked why the hating then made a post to pimp regarding OUR cars then I get flamed by somebody for no reason other than MY taste ? Why am I wrong here ?


Just forget about it!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cosm said:


> Ok Alex it seem like your a smart person, please tell me this. In my original post I asked why the hating then made a post to pimp regarding OUR cars then I get flamed by somebody for no reason other than MY taste ? Why am I wrong here ?


If you had read the boards (i.e. Bimmerfest in general), you'd have noticed that we are a critical bunch, when it comes to 'pimping' cars.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

dsheli said:


> Just forget about it!


 Why ? Because you come out to be the SH*T STIRRER ?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

All I can say is that money doesn't buy breeding...or good taste.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> Why ? Because you come out to be the SH*T STIRRER ?


You're very annoying.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Curious Joel said:


> You're very annoying.


 But he's rich, CJ.  You just have to deal with it. :stickpoke


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> Can you show me whose throat I jumped down ?? Where I started this ?? And WHO started this first ? PLEASE READ
> PLEASE READ.
> 
> I CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE POSTING AS IT IS CRITICAL TO THIS DISCUSSION
> ...


 Well, your lack of writing skills makes it extremely difficult to parse your posts in an efficient manner. Do you know that it takes far, far longer to read essays written in extremely poor English?

You decided to jump into a thread that had little, if anything to do with you. You decided to attack the people who had expressed their opinions.

What you don't understand is that BMW's roots are in cars that are NICE TO DRIVE. The vast majority of people here bought a BMW because they want a car that's fun to drive. They don't feel a desperate need to prove to the rest of the world that they've got a 12" penis, and a bank account the size of a small state. Many people think that we're very silly just because we bought a BMW. You just learn to do the MATURE thing and smile and shut up. As far as I'm concerned, your crowd is a fine example of just what's gone wrong with the BMW brand. They're trying to appeal to a much more diverse crowd, rather than focusing on the core buyers.

It is your RIGHT to mod your BMW however you want. It is MY right to tell you that your BMW looks like ****, and that you have no taste. A MATURE person might go ahead and post one or two responses (preferably in reasonably correct English), and then move on. You've displayed 1) intense anger, 2) intense insecurity, and 3) substantial bigotry all in a failed attempt to defend your perverse sense of "style."

Did it ever occur to you that your anger and immaturity is the subject of mocking and hilarity throughout the rest of the community, both on and offline? Had you acted intelligently, you might not have gotten the response you wanted, but you would also not have made yourself the butt of many a joke.

The short version of this is: Shut the **** up and go enjoy yourself in your car. If you feel so great about yourself as an in-duh-vidual then you ought to be able to brush off the critiques of others online. The fact that you can't is very amusing for a while, but it does get old eventually.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Curious Joel said:


> You're very annoying.


 GEEZ, from another 16 year old


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

:rofl:


·clyde· said:


> But he's rich, CJ. You just have to deal with it. :stickpoke


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Can someone please give me the 15 minutes back that I just wasted reading this thread?
> 
> Alex


Weelll, if I recall correctly, if one mixes matter and antimatter cold, one can calculate an orbit around the Sun that will use its gravity in a "slingshot" that will take one back in time...you should have access to one of the following: (a) ASCII White or NEC supercomputer (b) if you're poor, then, a Linux Beowulf cluster (lots o PC's running Linux in parallel) or (c) a Vulcan with some memory problems, but who can still whip up an intermix formular or two.......... :typing: 

(for you non-Star-Trek fans, the above is a reference to the movie "Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home")


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Cosm said:


> GEEZ, from another 16 year old


Well, even though I'm 16 I:
1) Have better taste in cars and I got the car because it drives well, not so people will think "Oh, He's quote the pimp!"
2) I can form sentences better than you.
3) I am waaaaaaaaaaaay more mature than you!


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

No, he is not rich. He just has a nicer car than house. No kids to pay for, No wife. So if he has 100 grand a year. An 80 thousand dollar car. Well that is 20 to live on.  

(That is really going to make him flip his sh*t)


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

How you be list all of those cars as your INCLUDING the PREVIOUS 2002 X5 when your barely old enough to drive ? What does your sig tell us ? The kind of cars that are on your block ??

"It is your RIGHT to mod your BMW however you want. It is MY right to tell you that your BMW looks like ****, and that you have no taste. A MATURE person might go ahead and post one or two responses (preferably in reasonably correct English), and then move on. You've displayed 1) intense anger, 2) intense insecurity, and 3) substantial bigotry all in a failed attempt to defend your perverse sense of "style."

So does that mean I can tell you YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE **** OR EVEN YOU LOOK LIKE **** ?? Because if you can have your opinion then so can I but I don't voice negative things, only to those who say negative things to me first !


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Well, your lack of writing skills makes it extremely difficult to parse your posts in an efficient manner. Do you know that it takes far, far longer to read essays written in extremely poor English?
> 
> You decided to jump into a thread that had little, if anything to do with you. You decided to attack the people who had expressed their opinions.
> 
> ...


:bow: I love 3 series owners.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Cosm said:


> How you be list all of those cars as your INCLUDING the PREVIOUS 2002 X5 when your barely old enough to drive ? What does your sig tell us ? The kind of cars that are on your block ??
> 
> "It is your RIGHT to mod your BMW however you want. It is MY right to tell you that your BMW looks like ****, and that you have no taste. A MATURE person might go ahead and post one or two responses (preferably in reasonably correct English), and then move on. You've displayed 1) intense anger, 2) intense insecurity, and 3) substantial bigotry all in a failed attempt to defend your perverse sense of "style."
> 
> So does that mean I can tell you YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE **** OR EVEN YOU LOOK LIKE **** ?? Because if you can have your opinion then so can I but I don't voice negative things, only to those who say negative things to me first !


Huh? Say again???

Alex


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

dsheli said:


> No, he is not rich. He just has a nicer car than house. No kids to pay for, No wife. So if he has 100 grand a year. An 80 thousand dollar car. Well that is 20 to live on.
> 
> (That is really going to make him flip his sh*t)


 You talk like you know everything when your ONLY 16 !!! Figures you would post now that school is out. You have no idea what I make but you ASSUME you know and you know what people say when you ASS-UME RIGHT !


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Huh? Say again???
> 
> Alex


 regarding curious


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Cosm said:


> How you be list all of those cars as your INCLUDING the PREVIOUS 2002 X5 when your barely old enough to drive ? What does your sig tell us ? The kind of cars that are on your block ??
> 
> "It is your RIGHT to mod your BMW however you want. It is MY right to tell you that your BMW looks like ****, and that you have no taste. A MATURE person might go ahead and post one or two responses (preferably in reasonably correct English), and then move on. You've displayed 1) intense anger, 2) intense insecurity, and 3) substantial bigotry all in a failed attempt to defend your perverse sense of "style."
> 
> So does that mean I can tell you YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE **** OR EVEN YOU LOOK LIKE **** ?? Because if you can have your opinion then so can I but I don't voice negative things, only to those who say negative things to me first !


 Yes. You can feel free to tell me that you think either I or my car look like ****.

Guess what? IT REALLY DOESN'T BOTHER ME! I invite you to try it. Maybe it'll help you relieve some of your anger.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosm said:


> How you be list all of those cars as your INCLUDING the PREVIOUS 2002 X5 when your barely old enough to drive ? What does your sig tell us ? The kind of cars that are on your block ??
> 
> "It is your RIGHT to mod your BMW however you want. It is MY right to tell you that your BMW looks like ****, and that you have no taste. A MATURE person might go ahead and post one or two responses (preferably in reasonably correct English), and then move on. You've displayed 1) intense anger, 2) intense insecurity, and 3) substantial bigotry all in a failed attempt to defend your perverse sense of "style."
> 
> So does that mean I can tell you YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE **** OR EVEN YOU LOOK LIKE **** ?? Because if you can have your opinion then so can I but I don't voice negative things, only to those who say negative things to me first !


What the hell is your problem????? LEARN TO READ!!!! A 3 year old kid has better English than you do. Why do you have to start new criticisms about people's sigs? I am making a new avatar just for you Cosm!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, one more post and the thread will be closed. :wave:

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Can someone please give me the 15 minutes back that I just wasted reading this thread?
> 
> Alex


10 minutes for me...but its entertaining.

I'm with mom, I say we hijack the thread and start talking about Star Trek...


----------

